# Show off your Legos



## magellan (Sep 13, 2016)

I looked but didn't see a thread here on this which is surprising.

I know there are some great Legos out there so post them here!

I'll start it off with these two MBI HF-R Legos (made from Ti & red anodized aluminum models) with the MBI Nuke charger and 10250 batteries.
.



.



.


----------



## ven (Sep 13, 2016)

Cool thread as always, not sure if these count with upgrade/add on, but here goes anyway










L2T


----------



## RedLED (Sep 13, 2016)

Love what you have done with the cooling heads! I have a few as well, and just love the look.

Well done!


----------



## troutpool (Sep 13, 2016)

RPM ti tail, datiLED ti CR2 body, Aleph 19 head.


----------



## Genna (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## ven (Sep 13, 2016)

Thanks for the kind words RedLED, ven has officially been blown into the darkness by genna


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 13, 2016)

Coming someday Lego




PK PR-1 with a thrower head and tail stander from the man who started it all.


----------



## ven (Sep 13, 2016)

Awesome, love it


----------



## magellan (Sep 13, 2016)

Awesome start to the thread, all. Keep it up!

I have some more Legos I'll be posting shortly.


----------



## magellan (Sep 13, 2016)

Continuing the same theme as in the first photo, here's an MBI "soda straw" Lego using 3 bodies and 3 NiMH batteries to get 3.6V (this idea courtesy of Mcbrat who first brought it to my attention).
.



.



.


----------



## archimedes (Sep 13, 2016)

Great thread idea !

I am a big fan of modular design, so I'm sure I'll have a few posts to add here ...

http://i.imgur.com/xWjNqgY.jpg


----------



## magellan (Sep 13, 2016)

I look forward to it!

I'm still surprised there wasn't one.


----------



## magellan (Sep 13, 2016)

A couple of more Lego hosts (one still needs a tail) and a non-Lego triple mod.
.



.



.


----------



## magellan (Sep 14, 2016)

A couple of more Legos:

A titanium Lego with a McGizmo head, TnC body, not sure about the tail, and a Peak Lego with a Baltic head and a brass Shasta body. The Peak came to me like this so would luv to find the parts to complete the originals as I have a budding collection of old Peak lights going back to the early 2000s.
.



.



.


----------



## Father Azmodius (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## ven (Sep 14, 2016)

Stunning guys, here is a seraph and 6p


----------



## Genna (Sep 14, 2016)

ven, you have yourself a nice collection! And even a body with Trits to that I envy you [emoji6]

Magellan, thanks for this thread! Beautifull legos here! I follow your call and bring it up again with more legos!


----------



## vadimax (Sep 14, 2016)

Perverts...


----------



## ven (Sep 14, 2016)

Thanks genna for kind words, but i got nothin on you guys  very nice

Been called worse vad


----------



## magellan (Sep 14, 2016)

Thanks Genna. Very impressive collection and the camo body with the black head and tail looks very classy and almost formal.


----------



## magellan (Sep 14, 2016)

Ha-ha! I thought we might see your big copper and brass TnC lights here, Father.  Very impressive as always.


----------



## magellan (Sep 14, 2016)

Ven, very impressive collection of finned Lego lights!


----------



## Father Azmodius (Sep 14, 2016)

Just like with my ink, it's hard not to show them off


----------



## didi_1606 (Sep 15, 2016)

Not so active lately.. here's mine ^^


----------



## magellan (Sep 15, 2016)

Wow. Now that's what I'd call some high end Lego's.


----------



## magellan (Sep 15, 2016)

A few more Sinner Legos:
.



.



.


----------



## archimedes (Sep 15, 2016)

I think this is my favorite ...

http://i.imgur.com/Fp4uZwA.jpg

... although I like this also ...

http://i.imgur.com/VZssPTK.jpg


----------



## magellan (Sep 16, 2016)

One of my faves (courtesy of Mcbrat) McGizmo mule head on TnC body, not sure about the tail cap:
.



.
Euroken posted this on the CR2 thread (not a Lego but similar to above light):





I also got this one from Mcbrat (bottom light), Aleph Body & Tail, McGizmo Head CR2:




.


----------



## DellSuperman (Sep 16, 2016)

Does this count?


----------



## Genna (Sep 16, 2016)

Amazing collection!


----------



## firsttothescene (Sep 16, 2016)

ven said:


> Cool thread as always, not sure if these count with upgrade/add on, but here goes anyway
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice!


----------



## Father Azmodius (Sep 16, 2016)

magellan said:


> One of my faves (courtesy of Mcbrat) McGizmo mule head on TnC body, not sure about the tail cap:
> .
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like a TNC tail


----------



## archimedes (Sep 16, 2016)

Yes, TNC / Oveready tailcap


----------



## ven (Sep 16, 2016)

WOW guys, that is a serious portion of awesome eye candy...........mag/dell/didi/arch


----------



## Father Azmodius (Sep 16, 2016)

Just for fun


----------



## didi_1606 (Sep 16, 2016)

@archimedes i believe we have the same head (from your second pic).. Since this is a lego thread, i lego the tain's head with the Tb tail, with a little upgrade to the engine ^^


----------



## archimedes (Sep 16, 2016)

Wow, very nice !


----------



## magellan (Sep 16, 2016)

Wow, it's too beautiful to be a Lego!


----------



## magellan (Sep 16, 2016)

Okay, it's a bit ugly but it still qualifies for the thread.  A Surefire 30th Anniversary Set and matching pen, with a pineapple body.
.



.



.


----------



## RGRAY (Sep 17, 2016)

OK


----------



## RGRAY (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## magellan (Sep 17, 2016)

Ha-ha! Didn't think about those little guys. I'll have to post my own.


----------



## Genna (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## RGRAY (Sep 17, 2016)

I can't make all of my Peak Eiger combinations. 

Eiger ha knurl lug throw 10180
Eiger ha knurl lug throw 10250 
Eiger ha knurl lug throw 10280
Eiger ha knurl lug throw 10440
Eiger ss knurl lug throw 10180
Eiger ss knurl lug throw10250 
Eiger ss knurl lug throw10280
Eiger ss knurl lug throw 10440
Eiger br knurl lug throw 10180
Eiger br knurl lug throw 10250 
Eiger br knurl lug throw 10280
Eiger br knurl lug throw 10440 
Eiger X cu knurl lug throw 10440
Eiger ss shaved pocket mule 10180
Eiger ss shaved pocket mule10250 
Eiger ss shaved pocket mule10280
Eiger ss shaved pocket mule 10440
Eiger ss shaved lug throw 10180
Eiger ss shaved lug throw 10250
Eiger br shaved lug throw 10180
Eiger Ultra ss knurl lug 10250
Eiger ha knurl lug throw 10440
Eiger red knurl lug throw red led 10440
Eiger Ultra ss knurl key chain 10440
Eiger Ultra ss knurl key chain 10440
Eiger Ultra ss knurl key chain 10440


----------



## ven (Sep 17, 2016)

Very smart Rick, erm...............come on, will keep you busy for a week or so

Beast's genna! that is BIG lego


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 19, 2016)

Nothing special below but I dig 'em:




Z72 on a Pelican M6




Malkoff MD2 on a Pelican M6



SolarFarce head on a Rayovac (with M31 drop in)




Microstream clip on a Solitaire




Microstream clip on a PL2




For shirt pocket carry




Or tail stander aid.




Powertac Warrior tailcap on an Alpha.
Starts on low, side button insta-strobes from off or changes settings when on.
My bedside table Bykfixer vs intruder light.

I have some other stuff, but as they say...pix or it didn't happen.


----------



## magellan (Sep 19, 2016)

Ha-ha! You are also the LegoSuperman!


----------



## magellan (Sep 19, 2016)

Bykfixer,

Very cool lineup. What battery is that PL2?


----------



## magellan (Sep 19, 2016)

Genna, those are some big Legos!


----------



## magellan (Sep 19, 2016)

Maybe not as classy as some of the Legos here but still fun. Several Solarforce Legos:
.



.



.


----------



## ven (Sep 19, 2016)

Love that elzetta, the tail cap looks at home there.
Mag, look smart to me, really like those Lego examples


----------



## magellan (Sep 19, 2016)

Thanks, Ven. They may not be Hankos, but I still like them, and they are still a great value for the price.


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 19, 2016)

magellan said:


> Bykfixer,
> 
> Very cool lineup. What battery is that PL2?



That sucker is 110 regulated lumens of output using 1aaa.





When I first got one I posted this pic at the PKDL facebook page... \/ \/





And said "Solitaire; bow to your new king, King Photon" lol


What tail caps are the far left and far right on the Solarforce Magellan? Are they Solarforce?


----------



## magellan (Sep 19, 2016)

Yes, all the parts are from Solarforce L2, L2P, and L2T models. I can find out exactly in a bit.

Okay, specifically, the blue one is from the L2P HAIII blue anodized Special Edition, and the black one is the L2P HAIII black anodized Special Edition.

The shiny one is the L2 stainless steel Special Edition.


----------



## magellan (Sep 19, 2016)

And speaking of Solarforce, from opposite ends of the AAA price range, a Solarforce X3 stainless and McGizmo Sapphire titanium Lego.

The original lights:
.



.
And the Lego:
.



.


----------



## Genna (Sep 19, 2016)

ven said:


> Beast's genna! that is BIG lego





magellan said:


> Genna, those are some big Legos!



Many thanks! [emoji1317]
In the past I own bigger legos...we will see [emoji6]


----------



## criollo (Sep 20, 2016)

*PR-T Lego​*


----------



## ven (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## bykfixer (Sep 24, 2016)

VitalGear FB-2 w/ EtoC w/Z44, w/P60


----------



## ven (Sep 24, 2016)

If only!

, was going to save it for april fools.............i will forget so here it is




McHDS


----------



## didi_1606 (Sep 27, 2016)

Another e-series lego


----------



## ven (Sep 27, 2016)

Beautiful didi


----------



## Offgridled (Sep 29, 2016)

image hosting


----------



## ven (Sep 29, 2016)

Awesome OG, love those cryos c2's


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 29, 2016)

To to bottom:
- PK tactical pen
- Alpha with a Fox Fury PK-1 tail cap
- FL2 LE with copper clad bezel and Elzetta lanyard ring
- PK tactical pen
- Mag Winston edition Solotaire with Marquis bezel. 

I built a Fox Fury/Icon Rogue combo but it didn't light.

Parden the lousy 3am sleepy, blinded by the SureFire G2x that was supposed to help pic.


----------



## Str8stroke (Sep 29, 2016)

"Momma, I want to play at Offgrideled's house for the night."
:kewlpics:


----------



## ven (Sep 29, 2016)

:laughing: get in the queue str8:nana:

Very cool mr fixer


----------



## Offgridled (Sep 29, 2016)

Str8stroke said:


> "Momma, I want to play at Offgrideled's house for the night."
> :kewlpics:


You can blame it all on ven getting me hooked on the p60 Legos can stop now!!!Vinh's making me a p60vn spec 5 right now for a 2×18650 set up and it's going to be a lumen monster. I have a few cryos illumination M2 bezels and tail stands being anodized right now to make it spectacular and unique


----------



## magellan (Sep 30, 2016)

Awesome Legos, guys!


----------



## magellan (Oct 12, 2016)

A Fivemega and Surefire Lego on the left. Body is a limited edition Surefire wood over brass:
.



.



.


----------



## Father Azmodius (Oct 12, 2016)

You mean this limited production wood over brass? Lol


----------



## Offgridled (Oct 12, 2016)

magellan said:


> A Fivemega and Surefire Lego on the left. Body is a limited edition Surefire wood over brass:
> .
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning Magellan. Love the wood and copper


----------



## magellan (Oct 12, 2016)

Thanks! I received it recently from AussieRanga in Australia. Never seen it before so I had to buy it and try it with my fivemega head and tail which makes it a very stout 18350 size light.


----------



## magellan (Oct 12, 2016)

Father Azmodius said:


> You mean this limited production wood over brass? Lol



Right on, str8stroke, I luv your Dam configuration there too!


----------



## Father Azmodius (Oct 13, 2016)

I'll have to check with Chris, but this may be another less than 5 light where 2 are within 40 miles of each other.


----------



## magellan (Oct 13, 2016)

That would be cool.


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 13, 2016)

Father Azmodius said:


> I'll have to check with Chris, but this may be another less than 5 light where 2 are within 40 miles of each other.



Big planet, small world.


----------



## Father Azmodius (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## magellan (Oct 15, 2016)

Ha-ha, that's a good one, Father! Guess there wasn't any question the threads would match.


----------



## ven (Oct 16, 2016)

Very cool father, bet that took a bit of time to do


----------



## ven (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## magellan (Oct 19, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## Offgridled (Oct 20, 2016)

image free hosting



how do you print screen



upload pic


----------



## magellan (Oct 20, 2016)

Ha-ha, that is the ultimate "little stubby." 

What are the parts?


----------



## Father Azmodius (Oct 20, 2016)

Like this stubby? I'll say a brass 20mm body, OR to C adapter, and cryos head and tail. Interesting fact I found out....the light will power up if something conductive is in contact with the head and tail


----------



## magellan (Oct 20, 2016)

Ha-ha, that's another ultimate little stubby!


----------



## Offgridled (Oct 20, 2016)

Father Azmodius said:


> Like this stubby? I'll say a brass 20mm body, OR to C adapter, and cryos head and tail. Interesting fact I found out....the light will power up if something conductive is in contact with the head and tail


Nice 20mm father I expected nothing less from you


----------



## Offgridled (Oct 20, 2016)

magellan said:


> Ha-ha, that's another ultimate little stubby!


As the say father knows best same set up. They are so fun. Throw in a xhp70 dedomed or a Vinh quad or a tana triple and people just say "WOW"...
Once I add some dark blue trits it's really going to be sweet.


----------



## magellan (Oct 20, 2016)

Offgridled said:


> As the say father knows best same set up. They are so fun. Throw in a xhp70 dedomed or a Vinh quad or a tana triple and people just say "WOW"...
> Once I add some dark blue trits it's really going to be sweet.



Very cool, offgridled, I need to try a Tana as I haven't had one yet.


----------



## Offgridled (Oct 20, 2016)

magellan said:


> Very cool, offgridled, I need to try a Tana as I haven't had one yet.


Yes tana does incredible work . I'm waiting on My second dropin from him a triple top gun XPL HI H17F GITD blue. In the mail as we speak.


----------



## magellan (Oct 21, 2016)

Come to think of it, I might have one in my collection somewhere. I have a vague memory of buying a used light some time ago that had been modded with one of his triple mods, but I can't recall which one it is. ;-( Is there a particular platform or platforms that people tend to use them for?


----------



## Darksides (Oct 22, 2016)

magellan said:


> A Fivemega and Surefire Lego on the left. Body is a limited edition Surefire wood over brass:
> .
> 
> 
> ...




I think that's an Overready wood extension they made a while ago? Nice lights.


----------



## magellan (Oct 22, 2016)

I think you're right. Sort of unusual but nice to have.


----------



## ven (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## magellan (Oct 22, 2016)

Cool photo.

What sort of machine is that?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Oct 22, 2016)

magellan said:


> Cool photo.
> 
> What sort of machine is that?



It looks like a tea-bag, box making machine.  

~ Chance


----------



## Offgridled (Oct 23, 2016)

Malkoffs wood light



forum image hosting


----------



## ven (Oct 23, 2016)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> It looks like a tea-bag, box making machine.
> 
> ~ Chance



+1 :laughing:


----------



## ven (Oct 23, 2016)

Very smart OG,


----------



## Genna (Oct 23, 2016)

More lego for M/C/E series arrived...


----------



## Offgridled (Oct 23, 2016)

ven said:


> Very smart OG,


Thanks ven . It's a cool looking light I loved the wood idea being in the Hardwood flooring business it's a perfect fit


----------



## Genna (Oct 24, 2016)

Surefire KL4 Triple head by Tana, PEU Pineapple body, Surefire Z57 tailcap


----------



## Offgridled (Oct 25, 2016)

Genna said:


> Surefire KL4 Triple head by Tana, PEU Pineapple body, Surefire Z57 tailcap


Lovely pineapple Genna.


----------



## wolfgaze (Oct 31, 2016)

Lumintop Nichia 219B Stainless Steel Worm head with Maratac Aluminum AAA (Rev 3) body:

















The new head doesn't tighten down as far as the original Maratac head, so there is a small gap - but this isn't problem and this combination is still completely functional... The benefit of this hybrid light is that you have a smaller form factor than the factory Worm, the nice beam profile and great color-rendering from the Nichia Worm head, and also the ability to utilize the Maratac reversible pocket clip (clip to your pants or to brim of your hat)...


----------



## Father Azmodius (Nov 1, 2016)

Not sure if this really qualifies as Lego, but it's interesting none the less


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Nov 1, 2016)

Very cool, Azmodius!  

~ C.G.


----------



## Father Azmodius (Nov 1, 2016)

Sometimes I need hands free and a headlight just doesn't work


----------



## ven (Nov 1, 2016)

Dont think i have posted these here,if so apologies 
m2 head, triad tail with seraph ti body , triple nichia 219C mule inside




Seraph TI head and tail, M2 body , xhp70 shaved dome p60 in 5000k flavour


----------



## Offgridled (Nov 1, 2016)

Pretty pretty pretty. Did I say pretty. Really cool set up ven


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 2, 2016)

Something flashlight guide posted on facebook




I don't have any pix but last night I lego'd a (1 setting) PK PRX pcb onto a PR-1 bezel to make the normally thrower beam light into a floody beam'd light. And I also turned the PR-1 into a 3 setting thrower by mating the PRX thrower bezel to the PR-1 pcb.


----------



## magellan (Nov 2, 2016)

Very cool ideas.


----------



## Offgridled (Nov 2, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> Something flashlight guide posted on facebook
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Outstanding!!


----------



## luxlunatic (Nov 8, 2016)

Makai head, datiled Cr2 body, RPM tail and datiled XPL HI 3-speed engine.


----------



## ven (Nov 8, 2016)

WOW stunning


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 12, 2016)

luxlunatic said:


> Makai head, datiled Cr2 body, RPM tail and datiled XPL HI 3-speed engine.



I dig the words 3 speed engine but....

Folks 'round here may think (gasp!) that means 3 speeds of PWM. Ugh. 

Looks like a fun little flashlight there.


----------



## AVService (Nov 12, 2016)

Vital Gear Body with Aleph Mule head and Tana 219B LE

The Tiny Mule


----------



## AndyF (Nov 12, 2016)

AVService said:


> Vital Gear Body with Aleph Mule head and Tana 219B LE
> 
> The Tiny Mule



I like the tiny form factor.


----------



## ven (Nov 12, 2016)

Love the legostealthmule!!!


----------



## AVService (Nov 12, 2016)

ven said:


> Love the legostealthmule!!!


Thanks

The Mule is Cool!:twothumbs


----------



## magellan (Nov 15, 2016)

Very cool legos.


----------



## AVService (Nov 16, 2016)

This one is simple but that is why I like it!

Five Mega 2-123 tube,Valiant Head,M61lln

I didn't build it but I use it.


----------



## AVService (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## magellan (Nov 23, 2016)

Nice. What is the head? It looks like brass.


----------



## Eric242 (Nov 23, 2016)

It´s aluminum. LumensFactory.


----------



## Offgridled (Nov 24, 2016)

AVService said:


> This one is simple but that is why I like it!
> 
> Five Mega 2-123 tube,Valiant Head,M61lln
> 
> I didn't build it but I use it.


That's besutiful


AVService said:


>


Love this combo


----------

